# Bellafire Farm January Kiddings!!



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello all!!

I haven't been on TGS in ages!! Thanks in large part to getting a (very) full time job, while trying to maintain a small Nigerian herd and my (human) kids & hubby too! 
So I missed you guys and have decided to work harder at getting involved again.
In the kidding pens tonight are Pholia Farm Macy Marie who is bred to Algedi Farm MH Buck Rogers. These should be wonderful kids and she looks like she will have multiples like she always does. Her actual due date is today 1/25 but I'm thinking she may go 1-2 days later based on her ligs & udder. Macy and Buck Rogers pedigree info can be found on our website at www.bellafirefarm.com .
Also in the kidding pen is Algedi Farm DJ Cadenza. Cadenza is a daughter of CH Algedi Farm Drops of Jupiter. Cadenza is bred to my gorgeous young buck Alethia JD Bachelor Party who is heavily bred with CH Buttin HeadsWedding Song and CH Algedi Farm DJ Honeydew. Again more info can be found on our website.
Reservations are open, prices are lowered to get them in new homes (due to my heavy work load I can only retain 1 or 2 in 2014).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Beautiful herd!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you!! 
My work prevents me from getting them to their true potential as quickly as they really could but we earned some milk stars last year and plan to get atleast a few more this year plus hit a few shows and earn some CH legs on a few girls!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

You have such beautiful goats! We are in the Coast Range just out of Yamhill. Hope to add adoe from your place to our little herd someday. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow! We live in McMinnville, so just a few miles apart!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Very close! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I wish I had more room!  I have already bought three amazing goats from Traci and I must say she is one of the nicest breeders to work with! Not only that but she has some very beautiful animals with amazing bloodlines! I will be watching that Baby Page, I just MIGHT be able to find some more room somewhere around here


----------



## FuzzyTop (Dec 30, 2013)

You have such a beautiful herd and just 3 short hours away....


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

And I am almost ALWAYS driving somewhere!! As Walsh Kids can vouch for lol! I met them down in Sacramento I think it was?? And I travel north & south along I5 a lot!  and sometimes over to Bend/Sunriver as well


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope everything goes great!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Can't wait to see pictures of the new kids! I too have to make some decisions. Have a doeling that can't be bred. Trying to convince myself to try and find a pet home. 
And redo the barn and pens. Then buy a couple new doelings. Impatient. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Woohoo! One HUGE beautiful dark/white buckling out if Algedi Farm DJ Cadenza and Alethia JD Bachelor Party!! Incredibly well bred buckling and momma udder looks amazing so far!! Will know lots more once we bag her up in a few weeks !!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## brett (Sep 3, 2013)

I know this is an old post but, just curious, how did your gal freshen? Those are some stellar lines! A late congrats on the birth of the little (big!) guy.


----------

